# How much does my steel frame weigh?



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

I haven't been able to find a decent answer how much my frame / fork combo weighs, as it's not a common one. Not a big weight weenie, just curious.

It's a 56cm 1999 Schwinn Paramount, handbuilt lugged steel -- made by the now defunct Match in Washington.

Or, if that's not much help, at least a good estimate from - 56 x 56cm, 853 steel main triangle, traditional geometry, and a steel fork with straight, round blades (original with the frame).

At the LBS scale, fully assembled bike (aluminum chorus 9, al bars, thompson AL stem and post, pave saddle (not ti rails), 2 al bottle cages, 32 spoke velocity razor rims & centaur hubs, vittoria rubino pro tires & 'regular' tubes, speedplay stainless Zero pedals, no bottle, pump, computer) came in at a hair under 19 lbs.



Yeah, I suppose I COULD go to the trouble of adding up the weight of ALL of my components and subtracting them from the weight of the assembled bike, but... that sounds like a lot of work!


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*About 4 lbs.*

A steel frame of that vintage, unless it is made with super thin tubing, will come in just shy of 4 lbs.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Thanks - woah, is 6 years old 'vintage?'

I'm guessing that's without fork, right? How much does a fairly thin, light steel fork weigh? 

I'm trying to figure out what the frame weight difference is between my bike and something like the Basso Coral frame that Performance is clearing out, listed at 4.6 lbs frame and fork. I'm guessing I'm not paying that much of a penalty, and what does a pound of non-rotating weight matter?

Although, at this point, it's not as if I could play merchant of venice any more and take it out of the rider.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm going to guess a bit higher than Kerry did. 

My 58cm Gunnar, 853/True Ox Platinum weighs 4 pounds, 3 ounces. My 57cm lugged steel Colnago weighs 4 pounds, 6 ounces.

Both are frame only.

I'd guess more in the 4 to 5 pound range.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Rference*

My reference was that Columbus SLX frames weighed 4 lb 6 oz in this size. I have to assume that 853, with thinner walls, weighs less. However, it's all about details (butt length, weld/lug weight, etc.) so 4+ may well be right.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 2, 2003)

*fork weight*

a nice llightweight steel fork? 650 grams.


----------

